# bowtech stryker



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

got to shoot this today...










410fps... this damn thing is a laser! the 22-250 of crossbows!

red-dot pins at 20, 40 & 60!

and hitting 40yds as fast as my horton!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I was going to check these out, since my Hunter(10pt) turbo extreme was stolen from my garage last weekend. Not going to pay the $1600 for a 10pt. I've seen the Stryker are around $1k, still have to ponder that one. What's the weight on those & are they confortable to hold and aim?


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Be careful of '07 models. They had quite a few issues with the first year models. Hopefully, the '08's have been improved. The Stryker is cocked with a "chain drive" cocking mechanism and it was very prone to breakage. It is not recommended that you cock that behemoth x-bow by hand. The Stryker was way too large for me to possibly use. However, that won't be an issue to a larger dude.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

very comfortable, way lighter than my horton... 

doegirl - very easy to hand cock... actually really easy.

it seems longer than my horton, but half as wide


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Header said:


> I was going to check these out, since my Hunter(10pt) turbo extreme was stolen from my garage last weekend. Not going to pay the $1600 for a 10pt. I've seen the Stryker are around $1k, still have to ponder that one. What's the weight on those & are they confortable to hold and aim?


You better jump on it. Asking price for a new Stryker is $1500-1600.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

littleking said:


> very comfortable, way lighter than my horton...
> 
> doegirl - very easy to hand cock... actually really easy.
> 
> it seems longer than my horton, but half as wide


I have a sneaky suspicion you shot the Desert Stryker, not the Stryker as pictured above. You CANNOT cock the Stryker by hand. The chain drive is an integral part of the latching system. The string will not latch if you tried to cock it by hand. You can, however, cock the Desert Stryker by hand. The original Stryker is a bit bigger physically than anything Horton has put out and weighs 10.5lbs. The Desert Stryker fits your description about being half as wide as a Horton bow.

Here's the Desert Stryker:









And a guy posing with a Stryker:


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

bingo... it was a desert stryker!


it was really quiet and super fast shooting for sure!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

That's a sweet bow, Littleking. Thinking about getting one? The Desert is just a little slower than than it's big brother, @350fps. But it's a heck of a lot more smaller and reliable.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

doegirl said:


> That's a sweet bow, Littleking. Thinking about getting one? The Desert is just a little slower than than it's big brother, @350fps. But it's a heck of a lot more smaller and reliable.


no way LOL way to much $ for a crossbow for me 

i have an older horton legend that shoots great

a friend just got one and we were out shooting it


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

littleking said:


> no way LOL way to much $ for a crossbow for me
> 
> i have an older horton legend that shoots great
> 
> a friend just got one and we were out shooting it


You certainly put enough meat on the table with that Horton, I wouldn't change either, lol :!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Well if the new Strykers are in the 10pt price bracket, $1500+, I can't see that much money for them. Where do they justify those bucks.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Header said:


> Well if the new Strykers are in the 10pt price bracket, $1500+, I can't see that much money for them. Where do they justify those bucks.


Because people will shell out that kind of cash. They see 400fps+ and the wallets open. BTW, the Desert Stryker retails at $1000.00. Just about as ridiculous as the highend compound market. 
Unless your deadset on getting a Tenpoint Phantom (their topend model)-there's plenty of picks below $1000 in the 10pt. line.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

doegirl said:


> You certainly put enough meat on the table with that Horton, I wouldn't change either, lol :!


my point exactly  as long as they continue making strings/bolts for it and it does not break a limb or something drastic, i'm sure ill continue to use it.


----------

